# 1080i vs 720p



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

I just finished watching TNT's (1080i) coverage of Suns @ Blazers. The game ended about 20 mins ago so I flipped to ESPN's (720p) coverage of Hawks @ Bucks and it looks like I'm watching SD programming.

TNT has superior picture quality over ESPN. I never had a chance to compare and contrast because usually both networks don't get games the same day. Usually it's ABC & ESPN (both 720p) doing the coverage or TNT & NBA TV (both 1080i) doing the coverage.

I've heard in the past that 720p is much better for sports. My eyes don't lie and I must say I think ESPN needs to upgrade to 1080i or be the first 1080p broadcaster.

As an NFL Sunday Ticket sub, I've always been of the opinion that the picture quality of the NFL on CBS is much better than the NFL on FOX. And this is another example where CBS is 1080i and Fox is 720p.

My opinion -- 720p has to go. *I might have to give HD glasses a shot while I'm watching ESPN HD* or just watch SD programming for a few minutes before I flip to ESPN HD. (Or any station for that matter that's in 720p)

*



 :lol::lol:*

That's my Jerry Springer thought of the day! (I know very old reference, but I think the show is still in syndication)


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree but with 1080i, I see a bit more mess-ups with video during quick motion than with 720p. 1080p would be better but just takes so much more bandwidth (higher data rate).


----------

